# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  MacOSX Leopard / Snow Leopard ne PC

## evalt

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Po filloj duke thene se jam nje perdorues i Hackintosh pra ( PC me sistem operativ MacOSX).
Kam perdorur si  MacOSX Leopard 10.5.x po ashtu dhe Snow leopard 10.6.x.
Me siguri duhet te dini qe  hardwar-i i nje PC nuk eshte i çertifikuar per sistemin operativ MacOSX por , per fat te mir mund de themi se disa hacker kan arritur  qe te jet i mundur instalimit i MacOSX ne nje PC.

Hapa kete teme per te ndihmuar ata persona qe duan te testojne / provojne  MacOSX ne PC
Nuk eshte nje pune shume e lehte por aman asgje nuk eshte e pa mundur te realzohet.

Do u ndihemoj me aq sa kam mundesi dhe me gjith qeh per te arritur te instaloni  kete sistem operativ.
Aktualisht MacOSX mund te instalohet ne PC me procesor Intel po ashtu dhe AMD, me gjith ate eshte me i keshillueshem  dhe me performant  nje PC me procesor Intel . me posht do  te gjeni disa link-e per te pare  pjeset hardware  te testuare te cilat funksionojn  me sistemin operativ Mac OSX  , si pershembull: 

Motherboard
Skeda Audio
Skeda Video
Skeda  Lan

Per ata qe duan te provojen  Mac OSX Leopard 10.5.x duhet te dine qe Hard Disk-u eshte I keshillueshem qe te jet  S-ATA jo IDE.
Ndersa  Drive DVD  mund te jet si S-ATA dhe IDE.
Ndersa per sa I perket Snow Leopard  , Hard Disk-u dhe Drive DVD duhet  te jene vetem S-ATA.
Per te instaluar  Snow Leopard disa  MotherBoard kan nevoj per BIOS te modifikuar , duhet flesh-uar BIOS pra  duhet instaluar nje BIOS I modifikuar I cili ben te mundur funksionimin e Snow Leopard  me motherboard jo te çertifikuar
Aktualisht ka versione te ndtyshme te  modifikuara te sistemit operativ Mac qe mund te instalonem me  nje PC,  disa emra jane keto:
iDeneb
iAtkos
Kalaway
Leo4all
UniversalOSX

Versionet me te perdorura per sa I perket Leopard 10.5  jane iDeneb dhe iAtkos, ndersa versioni  me i perdorur  i Snow Leopard eshte UniversalOSX  ose Hazard.

Nese doni te provoni leopard 10.5 u keshilloj   iDeneb 1.5.1 permban Leopard 1.5.7


Nese doni te provoni Snow Leopard u keshilloj SnowOSXUniversal 3.6  permban snow leopard 10.6.2

Ketu do te gjeni listat e pjeseve hardware qe silat funksionojne me MacOSX Leopard 10.5.7  

Motherboard
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.7#Motherboards

Graphics Card
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.7#Graphics_Cards

Network Kard
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.7#Network_Cards

Sound card
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.7#Sound_Cards

Pjes te ndryshme
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.7#Other_Accessories


Ketu do te gjeni listat e pjeseve hardware qe silat funksionojne me MacOSX Snow Leopard 10.6.2

Motherboard
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.6.2#Motherboards

Graphics Card
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.6.2#Graphics_Cards

Network Kard
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.6.2#Network_Cards

Sound card
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.6.0#Sound_Cards

Pjes te ndryshme
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.6.0#Other_Accessories

Mos mendoni se me kaq mbaruam  :buzeqeshje: 

Po ashtu si Widows kerkon driver per funksionimin e komponenteve te ndryshem po ashtu dhe mac  i kerkon , ne kete rast quhen kext  pra  (kext=driver)

Kext ose driver mund ti gjeni ketu
http://www.kexts.com/

Ose ketu
http://drivers.osx86.hu/categories.php

3rdPartyDrivers
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/3rdPartyDrivers


Per tu ndihmuar per instalimin kam nevoj te di karakteristikat e pc-s tuaj pra :
Motherboard,  marka dhe modeli
Skeda video , marka dhe modeli
Skeda audio, marka dhe modeli
Skeda Lan ,marka dhe modeli
Procesori
Keshilloj vetem  intel socket 775.

Vet aktualisht e kam testuar hackintosh-in me 5 motherboard  ASUS Modelet jan keto: P5K,P5KC,P5Q-E,P5Q PRO TURBO, P5Q Deluxe.
Skeda video: ati radeon x1300, 
nvidia goforce 8500gt,9800gtx, 9800gtx+, GTX260

mund te them se eshte me e thjedht te instalosh leopard se sa snow leopard.

megjithate per çdo gje mjafton te me pyesni.
do mundohem tu ndihmoj

----------


## Ridiani

> Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> Po filloj duke thene se jam nje perdorues i Hackintosh pra ( PC me sistem operativ MacOSX).
> Kam perdorur si  MacOSX Leopard 10.5.x po ashtu dhe Snow leopard 10.6.x.
> Me siguri duhet te dini qe  hardwar-i i nje PC nuk eshte i çertifikuar per sistemin operativ MacOSX por , per fat te mir mund de themi se disa hacker kan arritur  qe te jet i mundur instalimit i MacOSX ne nje PC.
> 
> Hapa kete teme per te ndihmuar ata persona qe duan te testojne / provojne  MacOSX ne PC
> Nuk eshte nje pune shume e lehte por aman asgje nuk eshte e pa mundur te realzohet.
> 
> Do u ndihemoj me aq sa kam mundesi dhe me gjith qeh per te arritur te instaloni  kete sistem operativ.
> ...


ku mund ta gjej une MacOSX Leopard dhe a mund ta instaloj ne laptop-in tim dell latitude 120l

----------


## evalt

provo te derkosh ideneb 1.5.1  ose iAtkos v7 , ku ta gjesh,? thjesht: torrent,emule, rapidshare,megaupload...

me jep karakteristikat  e  laptopit, te gjitha!!

----------


## The Pathfinder

Mund te instalohet MAC ne nje Vmware?
Nese po, sa Gb Ram duhet dhe sa HDD te lire!

----------


## autotune

> Mund te instalohet MAC ne nje Vmware?
> Nese po, sa Gb Ram duhet dhe sa HDD te lire!


Mundesh, por nuk ke nje performanc te mire sepse ky esht nje emulim.
2 apo 3 GB RAM duhen te jen te mjaftushem per instalim gjithashtu 20 GB HDD te cilat mund ti caktosh sipas deshires ne VMware

----------


## evalt

ketu  ke nje tutorial se si te instalosh MacOSX Leopard 10.5.2 ne VMWare  ( ne gjuhen anglisht)
megjithete neper torrent  mund te gjesh vmware image qe permban leopard te instaluar, pa u munuar shume.
siç tha dhecvcx nuk do te kesh performance, do te jet shume i ngadalte.

shkruaj karakteristikat e pc-s tend , te shoh nese i permbush apo jo.

une aktualisht kam ne dualboot  windows 7 dhe snow leopard
me kete hardware:
MB: ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo
Ram: 8GB  pc6400
VGA: Nvidia Geforce  GTX260 896MB
HDD:320 GB te dedikuar vetem per  snow leopard.
tastier+mouse logitech wireless

gjithçka  eshte perfekt, pa asnje problem

----------


## The Pathfinder

Atehere spo e testoj.
Faleminderit cuna...
Jeni te medhenj  :buzeqeshje: !

----------


## damko56

compaq n610c

procesor pentium 4 m 1.8

ram 512 mb

20 gb hardisk particioni C:

graphica Ati 32 mb modeli nuk ja di per momentin

----------


## alonan100

Une do blej pjese te reja per ta shnderruar PC-ne tim ne Hackintosh

----------


## mentor626

a mundem ta instaloj ne laptop DELL latitud D630
CPu Core2Dua 2.0 GHZ T7250
HDD:300Gb Sata
DVD/RW IDE
Ram memory:4Gb
Graphic card :i habitur!: nvida Quadro NVS 135M.

----------


## alonan100

http://www.hackint0sh.org/f217/111191.htm
Ketu ke nje guide te plote @mentor626

----------


## autotune

Mundesi shume madhe per ta fut gati ne qdo PC Sistemin Mac OS X
Duke perdor nje Bootloader shum me te kompletuar se sa ishin  me te vjetrit.
Ky esht Nawcom  dhe mund ta shkarkoni ketu: http://hotfile.com/dl/111609803/ea99...7.iso.zip.html
Pas shkarkimit djegni ne CD me shpejtsi minimale dhe boot me ket cd pas disa qastesh dot shfaqet Nawcom dhe ju ndaloni cd dhe futni DVD me Mac OS X qe keni siguruar me heret pastaj shtypni F5 dhe me an te shigjetave drejtoni tek DVD rom dhe me  shigjeta vertikale startoni ne Verbose dhe pritni disa minuta nese dot ju punoj fati per te arrit te fillimi i instalimit( nese dikush kalon keto dhe nuk din me tej drejtonu prap ketu per hapat tjer).
Per ta provuar duhet te jet nje disk i veqant dhe jo particion per instalim.

----------


## alonan100

> Mundesi shume madhe per ta fut gati ne qdo PC Sistemin Mac OS X
> Duke perdor nje Bootloader shum me te kompletuar se sa ishin  me te vjetrit.
> Ky esht Nawcom  dhe mund ta shkarkoni ketu: http://hotfile.com/dl/111609803/ea99...7.iso.zip.html
> Pas shkarkimit djegni ne CD me shpejtsi minimale dhe boot me ket cd pas disa qastesh dot shfaqet Nawcom dhe ju ndaloni cd dhe futni DVD me Mac OS X qe keni siguruar me heret pastaj shtypni F5 dhe me an te shigjetave drejtoni tek DVD rom dhe me  shigjeta vertikale startoni ne Verbose dhe pritni disa minuta nese dot ju punoj fati per te arrit te fillimi i instalimit( nese dikush kalon keto dhe nuk din me tej drejtonu prap ketu per hapat tjer).
> Per ta provuar duhet te jet nje disk i veqant dhe jo particion per instalim.


Po atehere si eshte e mundur qe une e kam te instaluar ne particion???

----------


## autotune

Esht krejt normale te instalohet edhe ne nje particion por esht shum e mundshme ose e sigurt te korruptohet particioni tjeter nese perdor sistem si te dyte apo te par pra windowsi!
Tjeter lloj bootroom perdor win e tjeter mac dhe nuk esht e preferuar dy sisteme me nje disk.
Ketu shumica kan windows dhe ti rekomandohet dikujt nje sistem tjeter si mac nuk esht e leht duke pas paraysh korruptimin boot te windowsit (paramendo win xp edhe me veshtir te riparohet boot sistemi dhe zgjidhja vetem formatimi i particonit se ku esht xp por ateher korruptohet mac os x!!) dhe nje pjes te pergjesis duhet ta mar vet dhe mule te humbas kohe duke tregu se si ta riparon windowsin,  dhe per ate larg nje praticioni por vetem disk tjeter per te provuar instalimin e mac os x.

----------


## evalt

nok ka asgje te komplikuar.
siç tha dhe autotune eshte me shume e keshilluar te beni proven ne nje HDD  komplet dhe jo neper particione.

te ky link   http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page   do te gjeni te gjitha versionet e mac os x.....  te testuara per kategori, pra per notebook per PC dhe per hardware single.

shembull te ky link  http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/HCL_10.5.8/Portables  eshte testuar  mac os x 10.5.8 ne disa notebook  te markave dhe modeleve te ndryshme 

te  linku i mesiperm do gjeni info me shume , gjeni versionin e mac ox x... dhe modelin e notebook-ut qe u afrohet me shume atij qe keni ju dhe  diskutojm per instalimin...

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/   ketu do gjeni shume informacione

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kext per Intel hd Graphics Mobile nese ju shef syri ndonje implementim testimi me thoni se ngela pa GL/SL

Ardi

----------


## Force-Intruder

Aha.. une u mora nja 1 jave me hp tim edhe hoqa dore.  Good luck pal...

----------


## autotune

ashtu edhe me ATI shum  munges te madhe, vetem me nvidia duket se gjindet te gjitha.

----------


## arbnorshala

Pershendetje
Deshta te di a eshte jo teme ende aktive
Pasi qe ka disa muaj qe provoj te instaloj lloje te ndryshme te MAC OS X ne laptopin tim mirepo spo mundem, kam instaluar me VMware Workstation nje version 10.5.8 (me duket) mirepo per ta instaluar ne forme noramle qe te startoj laptopi me mac os x nuk po mundem, kam provuar me gjera te ndryshme mirepo kur starton DVD boot me ndalet tek "Still waiting for root device"
keshtu qe nese jeni akoma ne dispozicion te me jepni ndonje informate apo ndonje ndihme iu kisha qene shume mirenjohes...
Performancat e laptopit tim jane keto:
Toshiba Satellite C670-10G
Intel Pentium Core Duo 2.13GHz
RAM 3GB
HDD 500GB
Grafika: Intel HD Graphics 1273MB
Ka Windows 7 Home Premium x64bit
nese duhet edhe ndonje gje jam ketu...
shpresoj se do gjej mirekuptimin tuaj

----------


## evalt

per:     Ardi_Pg_ID  
http://www.osx86.net/downloads.php?do=cat&id=7



per  arbnorshala  
shkarko iDeneb v1.6 10.5.8 Lite Edition 

permban keto kext/driver
List of OSx86 Components:

• Bootloader
? Chameleon v2
? Chameleon v1.0.12

• Kernel
? Vanilla 9.8.0
? Qoopz 9.8.0
? AnV 9.7.0
? Vodoo 9.5.0

• iDeneb x86 Essential Patches? AppleDecrypt
? ACPI Fix
? AppleSMBIOS
? SMBIOS Enabler
? AppleSMBIOSEFI
? SMBIOSResolver
? SMBIOSEnabler
? AppleSMBIOS Patched
? AppleSMBIOS 1.0.13
? AppleSMBIOS 1.0.1 ( Versione Tiger )
? AppleSMBIOS 667
? AppleSMBIOS 800
? AppleSMBIOS 1066
? AppleSMBIOS 1333 ( DDR3 )
? AppleSMBIOS iMac
? AppleSMBIOS Macbook
? AppleSMBIOS Mac Pro
? Disabler
? DSDT Patcher
? OpenHaltRestart
? Time Machine Fix
? PS/2 Drivers
? VoodooPS/2
? VoodooPS/2 Trackpad
? Apple PS/2 Old
? System Profiler Fix
? About This Mac Fix
? AppleTyMCEDriver Fix

iDeneb x86 Additional Patches ( 10.5.8 )

• Fix
? AppleHDA 10.5.6 Fix
? CPUS=1 Fix
? FireWireRemove
? IdleHaltFix
? IOPCMCIAFamily
? Mouse Lag
? SD/SDHCI Drivers
? IOUSBFamilyFix
? seatbelt Fix
? VoodooUSBEHCI

• Drivers
? Audio
? AzaliaAudio
? VoodooHDA
? Chipset
? AHCI Fix
? AppleATIATA
? AppleGenericPCATA
? AppleNForceATA
? AppleNForceATA Test
? Intel ICHx Fixed
? JMicronATA
? SAS
? SiliconImage3132
? VIA/SiS/Marvell/Uli

• Network:
? Ethernet
? AppleUSBEthernet
? AppleYukon2
? AttansicL1
? Broadcom
? AppleBCM440x
? AppleBCM5751
? AppleBCM5758M
? Forcedeth
? Intel100ProVE
? Intel82566MM
? nForcEthernet
? Realtek
? RTL8169/RTL8111
? RTL8139
? RTL8201CL ULI Chipset
? RealtekR1000
? Skge
? Tulip
? USBAx8817x
? USBPegasusEthernet
? ViaRhine
? Wireless
? Atheros
? Atheros AR5005
? Atheros AR5007
? Atheros Wifi Adapter
? Broadcom
? IO80211 Tiger
? Netgear wg111 v3
? Ralink
? RT256x/RT266x
? RT257x/RT2671
? RT2870/RT2790
? RT2870/RT2779/RT307x
? Realtek
? RTL8187
? RTL8187B
? RTL8187L
? RTL8187SE
? Zydas
? ZD1211
? ZD1215

• System Management
? VoodooBattery Manager
? VoodooPowerVideo

• Video
? NVidia
? NVidia Enablers
? NVEnabler
? NVdarwin
? NVinject
? NVinject Go
? NVkush
? GT200
? GT200 2F16 EVGA
? NVidiaID
? ATI
? ATY_Init
? Intel
? GMA950
? GMA950 Dekstop
? GMA950 Laptop
? GMA950 27AE
? GMAX3500

ose   hazard os x 10.6.6i
permban keto kext/driver

http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/9152/dvd1066i.jpg

megjithate duhen bere disa modifikime te bios
si :
- Advanced BIOS Features:

    HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability [Enabled]
    CPU Enhanced Halt [Disabled]
    CPU Thermal Monitor [Disabled]
    CPU EIST Function [Disabled]

- Integrated Peripherals:

    USB Keyboard Function [Enabled]
    USB Mouse Function [Enabled]
    SATA RAID/AHCI Mode [AHCI]
    Onboard SATA/IDE Device [AHCI]
firewire duhet disaktivuar



para 2 javesh po perdorio  mac os x 10.7.2
me kete hardware
i5 2400
mb: asus p8p67 pro 
ram 16 gb 1333mhz
vga ati hd 4890 1gb

gjithçka perfekt  :shkelje syri:

----------

